# Adhesives



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Lay it on me gang. Best multi material epoxies you've used/are using. What are they, and where do I get them? Amazon has "system 3" in different forms. I say multi material because I'm assuming these would be sufficient or better for wood to wood bond. Educate me people.
Thank you


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Nathan from flippinout did a video about bonding dissimilar materials on youtube that I can't find again.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I use gorrilla glue two part expoy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I have used many epoxies non can beat West-system epoxy 

Looks Nathan's video is private now... Hey Nathan we need a laminating tutorial without metal core :naughty:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

+1 on West System epoxy. It's designed for marine repairs and installations, so West Systems isn't playing around or trying to "go on the cheap." Their stuff is robust and durable.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

e~shot said:


> I have used many epoxies non can beat West-system epoxy
> 
> Looks Nathan's video is private now... Hey Nathan we need a laminating tutorial without metal core :naughty:


Yep, its a shame the info in that video cannot be shared with the world any longer due to unfortunate circumstance.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

agreed with e-shot and lacumo, west system is extremely strong, they use it for making boats and repairing them.

-HP Slingshots


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Ive used a few different epoxy variants and I still come back to polyurethane adhesives for a sure-fire bond. I think the difference in epoxy variations is that most harden too.... hard. This isnt a bad thing when sticking like materials together but becomes problematic when things get mixed up. Polyurethane glues retain a flexibility level which seems to keep problems away. And it isnt stupid expensive either. I have had fine success (read that as 100% success) using Gorilla Glue brand poly.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

flippinout said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > I have used many epoxies non can beat West-system epoxy
> ...


Hi flippinout and all,

I guess that you are refering to that patent about metal core frames, right?

As far as I understood conversation here in the forum, it restricts, or prohibits (sorry if I am imprecise here, English is not my first language) the selling of metal core frames/slingshots in US, or so, am I right?

But I did not know that it also restricts exchange of information, like your very good video which I remember well. If that is so than I am speachless..

cheers,

jazz


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

No metal core slingshot sales............ Huh? Thank you one and all for all the info. I going to have a ton of questions in the coming weeks, months.

Just to be clear. Epoxy excellent for similar materials. Polyurethane glues good for dis similar materials?
And west marine across the board.

Between the forks gang.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Correction. West systems. Thanks again


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

What I do when laminating aluminum to anything is rough up the aluminum to give it a better bite. If you're considering selling an aluminum core sling, charge a higher price for the bandset & gift the slingshot.


----------



## Cr2O3 (Aug 30, 2014)

JB Weld is specifically made for bonding metals to other materials. It's commonly available at most home improvement stores. I've had very good experiences with it bonding wood, steel, aluminum, and plastics.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I found this styudy very interesting

http://www.oldbrownglue.com/images/articles/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.pdf


----------



## Cr2O3 (Aug 30, 2014)

TimR said:


> I found this styudy very interesting
> 
> http://www.oldbrownglue.com/images/articles/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.pdf


This study addresses wood bonding and is the only one that I've seen that mirrors my own experiences. With regard to wood bonding, PVA glues are top notch and first choice for 90% of woodworking applications. Polyurethane glues are deservedly at the bottom of the list. These glues produce weak joints and are not worth the extra expense.

PVA glues will provide the strongest bond for wood to wood applications. They are inexpensive, easy to use, easy to clean up and are safe to the point where they are almost edible. The only time a PVA glue is a second choice for wood to wood bonding is when gluing large surfaces or bent lamination's.

Due to the flexibility of PVA it will slightly squeeze out of the joint on large surface bonding even after it has been dried for many months. Temperature changes, humidity changes and internal stresses push a slight amount of glue over time until the joint reaches an equilibrium with the wood. If you run run your hand over the joint and there is a very slight ridge, do not be alarmed, it is merely the glue stabilizing in the joint and can be scrapped or sanded flat.

Bent lamination is particularly quirky with PVA glues because of spring-back. Bent lamination's are more successful with a plastic resin glues (sometimes called formaldehyde or urea glue). Plastic resin glues have a longer pot life, longer set time, will not creep or weep out of the joint, and when cured will reduce spring-back. Dap makes one that has worked for me in the past, it cures to a hardness which is greater than the wood itself. DAP Plastic resin glue

In the initial post you asked about a multi-material epoxy and assumed it would be adequate or potentially better than regular wood glue. If I'm reading this right, you're looking for a no-brainer glue that can be used on everything and epoxies are good for most multi-material applications. If you are gluing two similar materials like wood to wood, then it is best to use an adhesive designed specifically for that material. PVA glues are absolutely outstanding and there are few circumstances where these glues will not be your best performers for wood to wood bonding.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

for some reason t read the first post as asking what epoxy is preferred when bonding wood to other stuff like aluminum. G10 and micarta where a good ol PVA wouldnt be practical.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

More really good input. Thank you all for taking the time. Now to carve out some shop time!


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

Smooth-on. nothing for flexible or stronger in its elastic range. it can be heat cured or not. I usually heat cure in the oven at 170 for 20 min and its good to go

its also called EA-40 and is a military grade adhesive.

http://www.smooth-on.com/Epoxy,-Silicone-an/c11_1125_1179/index.html


----------

